# My son brought me some honey from Greece



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

very cool, I would like to sample some honey from other countries :thumbsup:
steve


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

My friend just brought me a little jar of honey from Zurich. She bought it from a little old man who had bees on his small homestead.
Best honey I ever tasted. The 'honey taste' is so intense! Not the sweetness, but that_ flavor_ that makes you recognize it as honey rather than, say, corn syrup.
It's so good that I cna't bear to dilute it by puttin git on food or in tea. So I'm just eating it like a medicinal tonic, one teaspoon of pure honey per day, on my tongue.


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

I tried the Greek honey the other day and it was real thick and had a little twang to it.I read somewhere that there is a spot in Greece where they pull honey off of Thyme fields and it had a very distinctive taste.My son couldnt remember where he picked it up,he had his mind on hot Italian chicks and the legal drinking age of 16(he's 17)


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

:lpf::lpf: Oh to be 17 again


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I got some honey from a restaurant owner in MD. He is from Mikonos Island, off Greece. He thought that it was the best honey in the world. Hmm, I'm not so sure. Like you said, thick and w/ a twang. I prefer my clover/goldenrod.


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm with you,I like mine a little sweeter.My wife really likes the sourwood though.I got a jar of honey from a north Georgia guy outside of Knoxville that he called wild berry honey and he claimed that it was from kudzu.Real dark and has a little twang to it also.I've been eating some on my dry cereal every morning.I try to pick up some local honey to sample everywhere that I travel.Its real interesting to sit down and sample them together so you can distinguish the differences.


----------

